# live food and substrate



## haydn (Jan 15, 2018)

does anyone use calci worms to feed the reptiles like monitors etc. is palm peat a good substarte to mix with sand etc? 

Cheers Haydn


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 15, 2018)

calcium worms?... do you mean calcium dusted mealworms or???


----------



## haydn (Jan 15, 2018)

calci worms larva of the black soldier fly, has higher ratio of calcium to phosphorus


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 15, 2018)

ah, can't really tell ya sadly.


----------



## haydn (Jan 15, 2018)

can dubias be used to feed reptiles in australia or are they not native to australia


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 15, 2018)

dubias are exotic, and therefor illegal. a pain really, wouldn't mind a pet Madagascan hissing roach either lol


----------



## haydn (Jan 16, 2018)

what do u mainly use as a live fed?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 16, 2018)

i personally don't keep any monitors currently, but i've seen mostly woodies, pinkies and large crickets used for adults.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 16, 2018)

Black Soldier Fly larvae is definitely a great food to feed any lizard.


----------

